# Sharptail



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OK to all you locals, don't laugh. I'll be back the end of October for a couple of weeks. Have not seen a Sharptail in my area (SE) in a few years. I'd REALLY like to shoot two to mount. I know I will have to drive several hours to get to where I need to be... 

Do Sharpies get better plumage later in the season like ducks???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think they do. Even their toes are covered in feathers by Thanksgiving. They get very jumpy though. Tough to get a sharptail in shotgun range once their is snow on the ground. As far as color I think it's the same. I have never noticed. I don't do that much shotgun hunting. Even the squirrels I do with a 50 cal Hawken. I think it's been three years or more since I shot a duck.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Honestly, if you want a true wall-worthy mount, go late in the season. They're a tough, tough bird at that time, but their pin feathers are gone and their feet are fully feathered. You might be able to get a good one by late October, too. It just always seem like the fattest, most featured up ones I've shot have been November and later.

Good luck! Regardless, you'll have a fun time :beer:


----------

